# Is this normal ?



## Asavagendn (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello I'm pretty green when it comes to handguns I've fired a few and know the basics on the mechanics but I'm not sure if this is right . I just purchased a 9mm beretta and when I pull the slide back the hammer fires instead of the usual staying cocked back. Is this normal for this to happen,or its all good and I'm just not familiar with this particular gun ?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

First what model do you have; the 92FS?

Does it actually fire or does it move to its rest position? And I assume you mean when you pull the slide back and then either let it go forward on its own or you "ride" it home. Could be that the decocker/safety is in the decock position.

I have one in my safe... I'll have to check it out.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Need more information to be able to help you out.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Go back to the shop and ask for basic instructions on the manual of arms for your pistol. Don't worry about being embaressed about what you don't know. It is better to learn than die from ignorance. GET TRAINING


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As others have mentioned, we need the model number of your Beretta in order to be of any help. 

Also, is it new or used?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Asavagendn:
You might have left the slide safety on, if that's the case then it is normal. Of course as others have said it all depends on the model.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

My PX4 Compact works that way. The hammer is actually de-cocking, not actually firing.

Please heed the advice above; seek help from your Local Gun Shop (LGS), read the owners manual carefully, and look into the availibility of some rudimentary training as a minimum.

Good luck.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Asavagendn said:


> Hello I'm pretty green when it comes to handguns I've fired a few and know the basics on the mechanics but I'm not sure if this is right . I just purchased a 9mm beretta and when I pull the slide back the hammer fires instead of the usual staying cocked back. Is this normal for this to happen,or its all good and I'm just not familiar with this particular gun ?


It is highly recommended to first read the owners manual. What you are describing is unique to Beretta's with the safety/decocker on the slide. You probably have an FS model.

The hammer will follow the slide when the safety is engaged( covering the red dots). It is perfectly normal and recommended to chamber a live round in this manner, disengage the safety/decocker up to fire(exposing the red dots). If you rack the slide with the safety/decocker in the up position the hammer will stay to the rear and you can safely decock the pistol with a live round in the chamber as well. Just keep that finger away from the bang switch if you do it this way.

Read Page 5 and Page 6 below;

http://www.berettausa.com/assets/39/29/92FS_Series_Manual.pdf


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

If you leave the safety on it will do that. 

I hate to say it but, read the manual.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

On my PX4, if the safety is ON and you pull the rack back and release it, the hammer will NOT stay in the cocked position but will fall to the DOUBLE ACTION position. The gun DOES NOT FIRE because the safety has disengaged the firing pin. I then take the safety OFF, manually cock the hammer and begin shooting. So, what you are describing is normal for a *Beretta PX4*


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes I remember the first pistol I ever held..... second shot nailed the beer can and my friend wouldn't let me shoot anymore.


As stated; Read the manual. Make sure your gun is unloaded with no magazine. Then go over the operation several times. 92 and PX4 are very similar. 
Practice several times then insert an UNLOADED magazine. Learn how the gun works that way. 

When you become familiar with the functioning, practice take down and cleaning. 
A trick I learned from the gunshop is when you reassemble Berettas, hold the gun upside-down. It typically slides together easily and a click locks it. 
Then cycle a couple times to make sure you have it together right.

If you are uncertain or something has to be forced, get back to the gunshop and describe the problem. A local gun club can offer a wealth of safety and instruction tips to help you.


----------



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

Lots of good advice here. I always go review the manual first even though pistols all operate about the same way. I always strip down a new gun and do a good cleaning to remove the factory lube which is heavier than gun oil and can cause operation problems if not removed (FTF or FTE).

As for the strip down Beretta may have video's available on how to disassemble and reassemble the pistol. I know Ruger has videos for this. And there is always Youtube.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Dave_Sab said:


> .... As for the strip down Beretta may have video's available on how to disassemble and reassemble the pistol. I know Ruger has videos for this. And there is always Youtube.


Yes indeed. There are a couple Youtubes out there. Both the 92/96 and PX4 are very easy once you've had a little practice.

I've found it helpful when shopping to view the Youtube first, as you may have specific questions the dealer can address right away.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like maybe he solved the problem?


----------



## jma20a (Mar 10, 2015)

i know here in CT it is mandatory to learn these functions during the certification classes. they dont cover every specific model safety functions but just the majority of the types of safety's.


----------

